
Follow the Fucking Law Code of Conduct - jart
https://gist.github.com/jart/f274d8dc156811a46b22
======
dh997
Segregation and slavery were legal, as extreme examples, but there are likely
lesser but still immoral behaviors which are currently entirely legal in
various jurisdictions. Plus, campaign finance corruption in the US has
distorted whom gets access to all three branches of government, including
providing tomes of bill text that's often not read and enacted verbatim
because obscurity and length can be misused to conceal vested interests when
staffers (whom do the bulk of the people's work) are overworked and skim over
tens of thousands of pages.

What is moral maybe illegal, and what is legal can be immoral... so following
what happens to be legal today is not a panacea for developing good judgement
and independence from groupthink or peer pressure to comply.

~~~
jart
> What is moral maybe illegal, and what is legal can be immoral

According to _whose_ moral standards?

------
justinclift
It's kind of vague as to which law, which can be tricky in an international
context as they sometimes conflict.

Maybe it needs a get out clause, along the lines of "in case of conflicting
laws, this clause is void"?

------
detaro
Which law?

------
abrown28
uh... no?

~~~
angersock
What, too high a bar for you?

